# E!Cockpit - 750--646 Karte



## -J-E- (19 Januar 2017)

*E!Cockpit - 750-646 Karte*

Ich habe mehrere Anlage die ich betreue, zum Teil sehr weit entfernt. Es sind in den Anlagen 750-646(TP1Klemme) eingebaut. Die Klemme wird aber nicht verwendet.
Von WAGO gibt es bisher noch nicht die Möglichkeit die Klemme unter E!Cockpit in die Steuerungskonfiguration einzufügen.


Gibt es eine Möglichkeit diese Anlagen trotzdem mir E!Cockpit zu verwenden? Z.b. mit einem Dummy für die Steuerungskonfiguration?

Zur Info: Die Klemme ist immer die letzte Karte.


----------



## -J-E- (25 Januar 2017)

Zur Info:

Ich habe vom Support die Aussage erhalten, das die TP1 Klemme ab nächsten Release von E!Cockpit unterstützt wird!!


----------



## -J-E- (22 März 2017)

Hallo,

in der aktuellen E!Cockpitversion ist die TP1 Klemme unterstützt


----------

